# Are black squirrels part of the bag limit?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I noticed that in the hunting regulations' squirrel hunting section, that grey, fox and red squirrels are mentioned in the limit. However, there's no mention of black squirrels. 

Black squirrels are the same family as grey squirrels, so perhaps that is the DNR's reasoning.

Are black squirrels part of the bag limit?
What are your thoughts?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

saw my first black one here in Columbus the other day


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Black squirrels are a phase of the gray's.

Steve


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yes they are a phase of grey so yes the count towards your limit.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

That's what I thought too, but just wanted to hear it from you guys. 

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well they are gray. But lately here have seen them mixing. With reds. Think fox squirel more then likely.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

viper1 said:


> Well they are gray. But lately here have seen them mixing. With reds. Think fox squirel more then likely.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


just got throught ski,in my first fox off the year. up to 8 this year, eye sight going bad. i can see,im good w/both eyes open, but when i shut one to shot they get hard to see. how many of u,all shot w/ both eyes open? and if so is it a lot different then w/one eye open? i,ve hit 3 this year, but could not find them. u,all opinions will be a big help. this is the first year i,ve been able to shoot my shoot gun in 3 and a half years due to a bad truck wreck.!#


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

boonecreek said:


> just got throught ski,in my first fox off the year. up to 8 this year, eye sight going bad. i can see,im good w/both eyes open, but when i shut one to shot they get hard to see. how many of u,all shot w/ both eyes open? and if so is it a lot different then w/one eye open? i,ve hit 3 this year, but could not find them. u,all opinions will be a big help. this is the first year i,ve been able to shoot my shoot gun in 3 and a half years due to a bad truck wreck.!#


Back when I taught shooting sports we always pushed for both eyes. This is considered proper or at least was. And yes very different. But a lot of people shoot with one and are very good. Either way the most important part of shooting is tons of practise.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks; viper1 think i,m going to get some target and start all over again. coming from a former instruter , i,m going to learn to aim all over again w/ both eyes open , i lose to many opportunities opening and shooting eyes to make a kill shot. i don,t like hit game to have it hide and died. althought this happen. 25 shootgun shells ,8 kills and 3 i could not find is totally unecctable.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

viper1 said:


> Back when I taught shooting sports we always pushed for both eyes. This is considered proper or at least was. And yes very different. But a lot of people shoot with one and are very good. Either way the most important part of shooting is tons of practise.


shoot,in /w both eyes open now. touch right to it . a litke different lokking down the barrel. thanks for the [email protected]


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

boonecreek said:


> shoot,in /w both eyes open now. touch right to it . a litke different lokking down the barrel. thanks for the [email protected]


Glad I could help. Normally takes a lot longer to learn though. And some never do. Good hunting!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i dont actualy shoot with both eyes open. but i did learn along time ago i could get on my target alot faster even when using a scope, if you keep both eyes open. it was one of those early foggy hazy mornings. and i seen the deer just standing in the edge of some heavy brush and wasnt moving. try as i might i just couldnt pick the deer up in my scope. i opened both eyes and found the deer. kept both eyes open and brought my gun up to my eye. i never lost sight of the deer with my other open eye. then he just popped up in my scope and i could see him good now.

so ever since then when im trying to get the deer in my scope i keep both eyes open right up untill im ready to shoot. it has really helped me on many low light hunts to get the deer in my scope. the next time your in the woods or range just leave both eyes open and see if it helps you find your target. i hope it helps you as much as its helped me.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

getting alittle off subject here. but i have heard about some white squirrels. does anyone have any info on hunting them?? thanks.
sherman


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

now that u minch,in it i think i saw i squrril /w white blots on it. ohio river bottoms.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i saw a nice fox squirrel at salt fork with a big section of his tail was white, liked to have got that critter...


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> getting alittle off subject here. but i have heard about some white squirrels. does anyone have any info on hunting them?? thanks.
> sherman


Have some white around here to and they seem to be populating, but the law says any thing not in the regulations is protected and white is not listed.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

viper1 said:


> Have some white around here to and they seem to be populating, but the law says any thing not in the regulations is protected and white is not listed.


If that is the case, then black squirrels are not listed either. Maybe they are not legal?

Being that white squirrels are a color variant of gray or fox squirrels just like black ones, they are legal also. Black ones are melanistic, whites and piebalds may be a possible variant of albinism.


----------

